# phototherapy documentation guidelines



## roajul (Sep 3, 2009)

Does anyone know what needs to be documented in the medical record for 
phototherapy treatments?


----------



## hkatie (Oct 7, 2009)

roajul said:


> Does anyone know what needs to be documented in the medical record for
> phototherapy treatments?



UV phototherapy (UVB, UVA, PUVA, etc.) for psoriasis, atopic dermatitis, etc. or "blue light" phototherapy for actinic keratoses?

I can't help much with blue light, but I'm more than happy to discuss UV therapy documentation.


----------

